
Thinking big about the boundaries of science - Hooke
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/thinking-big-thoughts-about-the-boundaries-of-science/2018/01/05/4efb4538-ce17-11e7-81bc-c55a220c8cbe_story.html?utm_term=.ddf21d7c7450
======
mathgenius
> And what, anyway, is “meaning?”

I sure would like to hear what they had to say about this specific question.

